# New 88 keys controller



## rap_ferr (Mar 17, 2017)

Hello guys,

I need some piece of advice to choose among these controllers:

- Kurzweil SP5-8 (here in my country around $ 1820)
- Yamaha P115 (here in my country around $ 1152)
- Roland A-88 (here in my country around $ 1152)
- StudioLogic Numa Stage (here in my country $ 1152)
- StudioLogic SL-990 Pro (here in my country $ 558)
- StudioLogic Acuna 88 (here in my country $ 735)

Right now I'm using a Yamaha P95 in conjunction with a nanoKontrol and an Ipad. I also own a Komplete Kontrol 61 that's not being used right now because there's no room in my desk to put it.

I'm also upgrading my desk so the idea is to have the Komplete Kontrol and a full 88 keys controller at my disposal.

I'll need to put my current Yamaha in another room, so I need to find a controller to replace it.

The only one I could find to test here in my contry is the p115 and I loved it. But I'm considering the Kurzweil because of the mod wheel and the faders, so I could get rid of the nanoKontrol.

The StudioLogic ones might be great to save some bucks, IF they have good keyboard action.

The most important thing for this 88 keys controller is the "piano sensation" as I'll have another controller to use with it. So I'd play piano with this 88 controller and the majority of the other instruments (orchestral and synths) with the Komplete Kontrol.

I don't care about the sounds of the units nor the speakers.

Compared to international prices, the Kuzrweil seems to have a better price around here also (an perhaps a better resell value?)


So what are your thoughts?


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 17, 2017)

The A88 has really nice action. I've been using a Kurzweil PC3x for the past 6 years and love the action but I think I'd move to the Roland should I never need to replace it.


----------



## rap_ferr (Mar 17, 2017)

dcoscina said:


> The A88 has really nice action. I've been using a Kurzweil PC3x for the past 6 years and love the action but I think I'd move to the Roland should I never need to replace it.


 
Thanks!

I wonder if the action of the SP5-8 is the same of those more expensive Kurzweil models.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 17, 2017)

rap_ferr said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I wonder if the action of the SP5-8 is the same of those more expensive Kurzweil models.


I have tried the Artis and Forte and I don't like their action. I had an SP for a while before the PC and also didn't care for the action as much


----------



## iobaaboi (Mar 17, 2017)

I've owned the following controllers:

Studiologic Numa Nero
Native Instruments S88
Kawai VPC1 
Studiologic SL88 Grand
Studiologic SL88 Studio
Roland A-88 (current) 

The VPC action was by far the best but the lack of pitch and mod wheels killed it for me since I use a lot of synths. It's also very heavy and not very ergonomic. 

The S88 was okay but had major QC issues (I went through two of them). Action was decent and the light guide was cool but I didn't like the Komplete Kontrol plugin at all. 

The Studiologics were mostly pretty good, especially the SL88s. The Studio's action is a great bargain for $500. The joysticks on both are disappointing though. Plus the huge knob in the middle of it makes it hard for proper keyboard ergonomics. 

I've finally ended up happy with my Roland A-88. It's got a great action and it very slim, making desk ergonomics a lot more ideal for my setup. 

The A-88 would be my top suggestion. 

Good luck!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Mar 17, 2017)

I went from the* Yamaha P85* to a *keystation 61es*, an* Alesis Q88*, a *Kawai MP10*, then a *Studio Logic SL880 *with NanoKontrol.
The best "all-rounder" goes to the SL-880, easily. Feels good for piano, yet nimble enough for other virtual instruments. The mod-wheel feels great too, but it transmits data constantly if not at zero. Because of this, I generally leave it at zero and use the NanoKontrol for modulation.
The MP10 was easily the best keyboard I have ever played that resembles a real piano, yet was a very heavy piece of gear and was not always easy to play organ/synth parts without resulting in bleeding fingers and fatigue. I imagine the VPC-1 would be the same.
If I had to purchase again, I'd be happy with an SL-990


----------



## Prockamanisc (Mar 17, 2017)

I use a Roland Juno DS 88. It's action is about 95% the same as my F-20, which feels amazing. I'm guessing it would feel very close to the action of an A88, except that the DS88 would have all the bells and whistles of a standalone synthesizer.


----------



## Nmargiotta (Mar 17, 2017)

I really love the Studio Logic SL88 Studio, I was able to compare the Studio to the SL88 Grand at NAMM this year and I preferred the Studio it weighs about 20lbs lighter as well. They keybed feels top notch, I prefer it to the Roland A88. I haven't had any QC issues as of yet, but the distributor in the states - American Music and Sound are super easy to deal.


----------



## agarner32 (Mar 17, 2017)

Does anybody not like how Roland combines the pitch bend and mod wheel? I always had a difficult time with it. And because it's spring loaded, you always have to keep your hand on it or it will spring back when using it for modulation. It's the one reason why I don't get Rolands anymore.


----------



## rap_ferr (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks guys!

As I understand from your answers the best options from my list are the Roland A-88 and the StdioLogic SL-990 Pro.

As I couldn't find them on phisical stores around here to test, I'll have to make my mind based on your opinions.

In both cases I won't be able to get rid of the nanokontrol and the ipad right? The studiologic constantly sending cc01 and the super weird mod/pitch joystick from roland...

The SL-990 is half of the price compared to the Roland. Does that extra money is worth?


----------



## muk (Mar 18, 2017)

As a classically trained pianist I couldn't stand the midi controller keybeds. The rubbery action has nothing in common with a piano. Digital pianos usually have much better keybeds, as that is what they are built for. From your list I've tried the Roland A-88. It uses the Ivory Feel-G keyboard. The action is on the lighter side, but quite good. If you can stretch your budget I would test the Roland RD 800. It uses the PHA III Ivory Feel-S Keyboard with Escapement which is very good and quite a bit better than the Ivory Feel-G in my opinion.

If you are a trained pianist, chances are that you won't be happy with a Fatar keybed. That would rule out the Studiologics. Roland keybeds are better in my opinion, but it's possible that you'll feel differently.

If you don't want to spend that much, have a look at the lower cost Casio digital pianos. They are reasonably priced and the action is much better than you'll find in a midi controller.




rap_ferr said:


> As I couldn't find them on phisical stores around here to test, I'll have to make my mind based on your opinions.



Unfortunately that's a bad idea in my opinion. Forum opinions are good to compile a list of controllers/dps you want to check out. But nobody can tell you which action _you_ will like. Tastes vary so much in that regard that it's quite a risk, and the units are not cheap, so better to test them thoroughly before buying.
As unfortunate as it is, I would advise to cross anything off your list that you can not test personally before buying. Instead, check out the models that you can test and see if there is any keybed that you like - and like enough that you are looking forward to playing on it for several years! If there is none (and be honest with yourself! If you don't love the keybed, don't talk yourself into it), find a way to extend your reach so that you can test some additional models. Maybe some manufacturers offer a return policy so that you can send back a unit if you don't like it. Or maybe you could make a day trip to some big music stores? In any event, don't buy blind would be my most important advise.

Anyway, that's just what I can offer from personal experience.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Mar 18, 2017)

Second hand Doepfer LMK 2+ (I got it for 500 euros back in 2013) - to ME the feel is great, no unnecessary faders/sliders, just basic controllers, it's quite heavy, but it just sits there, have had ZERO problems with it.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 18, 2017)

I actually keep spare Digital Pianos around just in case my Physis K4 takes a dump.
A Casio Privia and a Casio PX-3S.
Decent action for Classical or Jazz, and the PX-3S is an excellent 4 Zone controller with nice onboard Pianos, etc.


----------



## muk (Mar 18, 2017)

Doepfer uses Fatar keybeds. In fact, the LMK 2+ uses the exact same keybed as the Studiologic SL-990 Pro on ops list (a TP/40GH).


----------



## PeterKorcek (Mar 18, 2017)

muk said:


> Doepfer uses Fatar keybeds. In fact, the LMK 2+ uses the exact same keybed as the Studiologic SL-990 Pro on ops list (a TP/40GH).



True, at that time I could only find Doepfer and the price was fine


----------



## rap_ferr (Mar 18, 2017)

By the way, I'm looking at the Casios. The Privia Pro PX-5S looks promising.





muk said:


> As a classically trained pianist I couldn't stand the midi controller keybeds. The rubbery action has nothing in common with a piano. Digital pianos usually have much better keybeds, as that is what they are built for. From your list I've tried the Roland A-88. It uses the Ivory Feel-G keyboard. The action is on the lighter side, but quite good. If you can stretch your budget I would test the Roland RD 800. It uses the PHA III Ivory Feel-S Keyboard with Escapement which is very good and quite a bit better than the Ivory Feel-G in my opinion.
> 
> If you are a trained pianist, chances are that you won't be happy with a Fatar keybed. That would rule out the Studiologics. Roland keybeds are better in my opinion, but it's possible that you'll feel differently.
> 
> ...




Thanks, great thoughts!

The only one I could test around here was the Yamaha P115.

What are your thought about it?

I'll se if I can find some store with Roland pianos and controllers.


----------



## Dietz (Mar 18, 2017)

rap_ferr said:


> [...] The most important thing for this 88 keys controller is the "piano sensation" as I'll have another controller to use with it. [...]



Then this would be most likely the answer to your quest: -> http://www.flkeys.at/home.html


----------



## muk (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks, glad I was helpful. I haven't played on a P115, so I can't comment on it. But if a store close by has it, by any means bring some sheet music and your headphones and test it.

@Dietz I keep forgetting about the Lachnit. But each time I look at the pricelist I remember why


----------



## Prockamanisc (Mar 18, 2017)

agarner32 said:


> Does anybody not like how Roland combines the pitch bend and mod wheel?


I second this. I genuinely don't like it. Luckily I have a Sub 37 also plugged in, which has a beautiful modwheel, and I can keep my right hand on the Juno's keys and my left on the Sub's modwheel.


----------



## ckiraly (Mar 18, 2017)

agarner32 said:


> Does anybody not like how Roland combines the pitch bend and mod wheel? I always had a difficult time with it. And because it's spring loaded, you always have to keep your hand on it or it will spring back when using it for modulation. It's the one reason why I don't get Rolands anymore.



Totally agree. Love my A88 except for the pitch/mod stick.


----------



## alexmshore (Mar 19, 2017)

agarner32 said:


> Does anybody not like how Roland combines the pitch bend and mod wheel? I always had a difficult time with it. And because it's spring loaded, you always have to keep your hand on it or it will spring back when using it for modulation. It's the one reason why I don't get Rolands anymore.


Yep. Really liked Roland key actions but stopped buying their boards for this very reason. Just doesn't work for VIs


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 19, 2017)

The Lachnit looks amazing, but a second Modulation wheel or extra Continuos CC# Pedal input would sure justify the costs.
It's the MIDI 2 Spec resolution that is really a seller.
Infinite Response had a SHARC ADSP-21369 for calculating/sensoring and it really made dynamics truly noticeable.
I don't need this but if I refer playing Classical Piano, the Imperial and a laptop would be a money maker.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Mar 19, 2017)

Dietz said:


> Then this would be most likely the answer to your quest: -> http://www.flkeys.at/home.html


Ah! Thanks for that one.

I couldn't find this reference anymore. The ex bosendorfer guy I believe started it.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## jaketanner (Mar 26, 2017)

Nothing beats the Kawai VPC-1 at the moment for a true piano feel..You can take it even further by having Ravenscroft adjust the weight of each note to their specifications...if it's just piano you are after, this is THE one, hands down. 





rap_ferr said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I need some piece of advice to choose among these controllers:
> 
> ...


----------



## tack (Mar 26, 2017)

Agreed, given your requirements -- most authentic piano feel and a MIDI controller form factor -- I don't see you doing better than the VPC-1.

The Kawai CA67/97 feel edges out the VPC-1 but that thing is more like furniture than a MIDI controller. 

But you're not getting anything else: no modwheel, no pitch bend, no faders or encoders, no aftertouch. In terms of a controller, it's terribly anemic on features, but the feel is excellent. Since you have the S61 for those things and your priority is realistic feel, you shouldn't overlook this option.

It's not cheap, however.


----------



## mark.warman (Mar 26, 2017)

Kurzweil PC3K8 for me. All those assignable buttons, faders and pedals along with a decent weighted action make it a great VI controller!


----------



## pranitkhedekar (Mar 26, 2017)

Hello,


iobaaboi said:


> Studiologic SL88 Grand
> Studiologic SL88 Studio


How is the action on these controllers?
also, these controllers comes with aftertouch function, is it necessary to have aftertouch on keyboard ? do Kontakt libraries use that function ?
Thanks


----------



## AdamAlake (Mar 26, 2017)

pranitkhedekar said:


> Hello,
> 
> How is the action on these controllers?
> also, these controllers comes with aftertouch function, is it necessary to have aftertouch on keyboard ? do Kontakt libraries use that function ?
> Thanks



Seconding this question, I love the design of these but I have not tried them so I do not know if the action holds up.


----------



## jaketanner (Mar 26, 2017)

From extensive research and asking people who actually have them, the SL88 Studio is better for more all around action, including synths, organ, etc...and of course piano, but the feel is on the lighter side. The Grand, is geared more for the piano experience, and is a bit heavier, in terms of actual weight, and feel of the keybed as well. The SL88 Studio, is on my list, along with a small 25 key controller with pads, and faders...encoder...etc...

one word on the VPC-1, it has plenty of space on top of it, for a 61 key controller...best of both worlds.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Apr 11, 2017)

Ok so I went to Berlin for a weekend away and managed to visit a large music store. (Just music)
Usually I head straight for the guitar floor as I used to work in one.
The store had exactly what i wanted to try.
The Deopfer LM4+
The Studio Logic SL88 Grand
The Studio Logic SL88 Studio
The Native Instrument S88

I'll keep it brief but I just stood and tried the action of all of them. The best one for rhythmic feel was the SL88 Grand
The Deopfer was almost tucked away with leads hung all over it and the action was looser, kind of nice enough and closer to the S88 Native that I tried.
I didn't like the strips on the S88 and even the Deopfer's mod wheel seemed a bit, well cheap and loose considering the price.
The SL88 Studio was the weakest and rightly so given the price but in some ways the best value.

If anyone wants to know more, I'm happy to see what else I can remember.
Long and short of it is that as long as the little joysticks don't annoy me too much the SL88 Grand would be my choice.
I'm sure someone can tell me which controllers have what Fatar keybed.


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 11, 2017)

That's rare and awesome that they had those keys all together. I can barely find one to play. 

Did they have them hooked up to sounds? It's a different feel when triggering a piano. 

From what I gathered the SL Grand is a heavier action, geared more for piano, while the lighter action Studio, is meant more for an all around performer. This is the one I was most interested in. I wanted an all around controller for scoring. 

Few questions...How does the Keynes differ on the s88, from the sl88 and which SL is closest in feel to the S88? Another question is do you know if the S88 is triple sensor like the SL? That was a big selling point for me. As well as the crazy good software integration between it's zone features, which I think the S88 lacks?

Anyway...Anything you can add would be helpful. Thanks.

BTW, once you learn how to use the strips...(s88), it's really nice...You can go directly to a note or modulation articulation value without sliding.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Apr 11, 2017)

The only one I could play with sounds was the S88 Native Instrument which was hooked up to a mac. I played around with Kontakt and I found it fiddly, and would just rather use a mouse. But that's just me.

The SL Grand was the heaviest action of all of them I tried but I was able to play faster rhythmic patterns and felt right underneath my fingers.
No idea about the triple sensor.
With the strips, I tried, session horns and some of the string bundles but didn't connect with the in the same way as a rolling wheel.
That's why the joysticks intrigued me on the SL88
My Modwheel is broken on my maudio, so I use the nanocontrol for that.


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 11, 2017)

The joysticks seem interesting to me as well, although I hate Roland Co trollers for that reason, but I guess have 3, instead of 1, makes a difference. 

One other on this forum, said he preferred the Studio over the Grand. Since it's heavier, do you think you would be equally comfortable playing organ and string on it? I had emailed SL, and they even mentioned that it might not be ideal for those types of instruments because of the weight.

Thanks again for your feedback...

Overall on the S88, were the keys as nice as the Sl88?

And when you said the Studio was weak, what aspect were you referring to?


----------



## pmountford (Apr 11, 2017)

Any users of the Roland RD-2000? I'm hoping this will be a capable controller with the assignable faders & dials. In addition to Roland's 'unique' pitch/mod joystick it also has 2x assignable mod wheels. I'm sure it's overkill if you're not interested in the pianos but if you're a gigging musician aswell then I'm hoping it'll be a good compromise. Waiting patiently for the UPS delivery....


----------



## N.Caffrey (Apr 11, 2017)

Kaufmanmoon said:


> Ok so I went to Berlin for a weekend away and managed to visit a large music store. (Just music)
> Usually I head straight for the guitar floor as I used to work in one.
> The store had exactly what i wanted to try.
> The Deopfer LM4+
> ...


So you weren't blown away by the deopfer or noticed this big difference?


----------



## pranitkhedekar (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks for the info @Kaufmanmoon I can't get my hands on any of these controllers because there are no stores in my country who sells (Studiologic, Doepfer).


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Apr 11, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> So you weren't blown away by the deopfer or noticed this big difference?


Maybe I should have asked for help there as the Deopfer could have been there a while (there was only that one) and it may have been hit and played so much that the action has loosened over time.
I have to say in no way was I blown away by the Deopfer. If they were all the same price I still would choose the SL88 Grand. 
I can understand people saying they prefer the Studio over the grand for when using string patches but like i've said before, rhythmically I could do more with the action on the Grand.
So yes, if you're in Berlin then Just Music have pretty much everything.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 11, 2017)

Kaufmanmoon said:


> Maybe I should have asked for help there as the Deopfer could have been there a while (there was only that one) and it may have been hit and played so much that the action has loosened over time.
> I have to say in no way was I blown away by the Deopfer. If they were all the same price I still would choose the SL88 Grand.
> I can understand people saying they prefer the Studio over the grand for when using string patches but like i've said before, rhythmically I could do more with the action on the Grand.
> So yes, if you're in Berlin then Just Music have pretty much everything.



Disappointed to note ... no luv for NI S-88. Has been a recent consideration here, mainly for NKS, but touch is supreme on my list. I guess their Fatar bed did not impress ....


----------



## muk (Apr 11, 2017)

Don't buy a Doepfer just for the keybed. They use the same Fatar keybeds that are used in much cheaper keyboards (the Studiologic SL-990 Pro, for example). So, while the price is premium, the keybed is pretty average.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Apr 11, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Disappointed to note ... no luv for NI S-88. Has been a recent consideration here, mainly for NKS, but touch is supreme on my list. I guess their Fatar bed did not impress ....


It didn't feel bad, If the S88 had a normal mod wheel I may have considered it higher up my list.
I'll stress again the Sl88 studio is great for the price. There was also an Arturia there but I hear so many people have had problems with them, so didn't play around with that for too long.

My point is, If you can, really try and find a shop that has them in stock or will let you exchange.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Apr 11, 2017)

Also, this thread but come alive again with people who owns some of the models i've listed and if they tried other on the list before buying.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 11, 2017)

Kaufmanmoon said:


> It didn't feel bad, If the S88 had a normal mod wheel I may have considered it higher up my list.
> I'll stress again the Sl88 studio is great for the price. There was also an Arturia there but I hear so many people have had problems with them, so didn't play around with that for too long.
> 
> My point is, If you can, really try and find a shop that has them in stock or will let you exchange.



Ah yes .... Mod Wheel vs Slider .... Use lots of OTS Guitar Libs and Articulations/Slider is big change going from key board to keyboard.

Seems like Roland A-88 was used on many Spectrasonic Keyscape videos and big Intro promo. Am I correct? and does this add any credibility?


----------



## Polarity (Apr 11, 2017)

When I've made the same kind of trip to my city biggest instrument store about a month ago
I noticed this playing one of the two Studiologic models (I guess was the lighter one):
great feeling pressing the white keys that almost made me say "I should buy this one and the 3 joysticks could be useful for VCS/AKS kind of sounds too" BUT when I reminded to touch the black keys the feeling was terrible! More force needed to press them and a response feeling that made me change instantly my idea.
Have you noticed something similar you too on the two SL88 you tried?


----------



## John57 (Apr 11, 2017)

Not having a issue SL88 Studio with the black keys at all and they are very consistent in force and MIDI velocity. It depends on playing style. I have long fingers and use the keys outer edges to play. The black keys might be slightly harder to play. The factory setting for the black and white keys balance is spot on for my needs.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 11, 2017)

Hmmmm ....no Mod Wheel (or substitute) ?? Your Force/Velocity comments are so positive.


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 11, 2017)

muk said:


> Doepfer uses Fatar keybeds. In fact, the LMK 2+ uses the exact same keybed as the Studiologic SL-990 Pro on ops list (a TP/40GH).



that studiologic looks huge in comparison. 
desk space is imprtant imo. which i think its why the doefer has had success in many composer studios.


----------



## John57 (Apr 11, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Hmmmm ....no Mod Wheel (or substitute) ?? Your Force/Velocity comments are so positive.


The three joy sticks are better for my needs than the Roland stick. I am more limited in the length than the width in my studio. I like the idea of using a three pedal setup with a single plug and still can add a expression pedal which works along the three pedal and maybe I can add even more. Just check the back pic.


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 11, 2017)

Personally, I'm looking to replace my Kurzweil PC3K8 with a Roland RD2000... Has sliders and two modwheels along with their stick.

The only deciding factor is if it has triple sensor action (it's weird that they wouldn't state that). The action looks like a joy to play. Shame about it having no aftertouch, but I'm gonna sort that out with a Roli Rise 49 eventually.


----------



## muk (Apr 12, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> desk space is imprtant imo. which i think its why the doefer has had success in many composer studios.



That and the fact that they sell the keybed without a case, I guess. Great if you want to include it into a desk.


----------



## Jan16 (Apr 12, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Personally, I'm looking to replace my Kurzweil PC3K8 with a Roland RD2000... Has sliders and two modwheels along with their stick.
> 
> The only deciding factor is if it has triple sensor action (it's weird that they wouldn't state that). The action looks like a joy to play. Shame about it having no aftertouch, but I'm gonna sort that out with a Roli Rise 49 eventually.


It has triple sensor action.
The owner of the site AZpianonews wrote about the PHA-50 featured in the Roland FP90 that: 
"_The key action construction has been greatly upgraded over previous models with wood materials being used in the keys which Roland calls their new hybrid PHA50 triple sensor hammer (graded weighted) key action._".


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 12, 2017)

I wonder why they wouldn't mention it in the specs, then...


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 12, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> I wonder why they wouldn't mention it in the specs, then...


..... Roli does add an interesting 'wrinkle' for some players/systems. John Lehmkuhl (PluginGuru.com) has added one and now uses some in weekly Livestream video sessions. Lack of key noise is a big factor in contrast to regular controller ..... apart from major Roli performancel features.

Roli definitely changes priorities ... and long-time Roland KR-577 many have to perform longer than expected ..


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 12, 2017)

What has Roli have to do with the part you quoted me about?


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 12, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> What has Roli have to do with the part you quoted me about?



Doesn't ... just shorter 'Quote' than previous Post .... 

BTW __ small town here and 2hr drive to Las Vegas (crummy 24hr traffic). Guru's sessions may be enuf to justify online purchase shortly. What about Mod Wheel with Rise ?


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 12, 2017)

Rise has 3 touch strips on the side and XY pad, everything programmable. Perfectly enough. But it's compact enough that it can be on top of another bigger controller that has enough space... say S88, whatever.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 12, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Rise has 3 touch strips on the side and XY pad. Perfectly enough. But it's compact enough that it can be on top of another bigger controller that has enough space... say S88, whatever.



THX. Main DAW is traditional Mod Wheel. 
Got NI S-49 for 2nd DAW and tough change during learning curve with OTS Guitar Libraries.
At least Rise might be somewhat similar. Your guitar experience must make this keyboard process a bit easier to sort?


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 12, 2017)

Nope, it's its own instrument, its own learning curve.

Anyways, I didn't _actually purchase it yet_, I am just pondering about it. :D


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 12, 2017)

Graded, schmaded.
Get whatever action you want on a Physis.
You need 8 x continuous controller pedals, USB Ports x 2 in 4 X out.
2 x MIDI In 8 x MIDI Out.
Three Wheels.
Insane controller options, velocity tables x 8 per scene, etc.


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 12, 2017)

Graded and triple sensor is important to me. I pondered on Physis K4 for a while, too, but ultimately RD-2000 just has a better UI with LED rings and ladders on knobs/sliders...

I don't want 27 kg of Physis with TP40WOOD. RD-2000 will be good enough for me, at 21 kg. I don't actually need that many MIDI outs since I have two Alyseum U3-88c boxes that I use for patching MIDI up.


----------



## ratherbirds (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi. Finaly, rap-ferr, what 88 keyboard did you choose ? And, in The Studio Logic SL88 Grand
,The Studio Logic SL88 Studio, Native Instrument S88, Roland A88, which is the one whose keys make the least noise ?


----------

